# Seraphina Blue is gone...



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

A day after her 13th birthday, my beautiful Sera-girl has gone to the bridge. The Cashman has never known life without her and is devastated. We are all pretty devastated.

I will always love you my misser-moo, sidewinder, peanut wiggle worm. I simply cannot believe you are gone.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Katieliz.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sad and sorry for your loss.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss...the bridge has gained a special soul.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Kate, so sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

I am so very sorry, Katieliz. That pain, it hurt so much. Hugs to you. And a gentle touch to your Cashman.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

So difficult, so heartbreaking. Peace be with you..


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss ... rest in peace Seraphina Blue ... and peace to you Katieliz


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your special girl.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

We've sorrow enough in the natural way,
When it comes to burying Christian clay.
Our loves are not given, but only lent,
At compound interest of cent per cent.
Though it is not always the case, I believe,
That the longer we've kept'em, the more do we grieve;

For, when debts are payable, right or wrong,
A short-time loan is as bad as a long --
_So why in -- Heaven (before we are there)
Should we give our hearts to a dog to tear?_

Rudyard Kipling

The answer is because we cannot help ourselves. So very sorry for your heartbreak, katieliz. Rest in peace, sweet Sera.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry for your lose.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry to read this. We'll be keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So heartbreaking. Sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. Rest in Peace Seraphina Blue.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

oh no  So sorry for your loss.. sounds like she had a long wonderful life with you.. always in your hearts.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Saying goodbye to a senior dog feels like losing a piece of yourself...so many years, so many memories. I'm so very sorry you are experiencing this heartache.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your girl.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I am so sorry, Katieliz. It is never easy and always hurts.

Cherish all your memories and remember that her spirit will always be with you.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kate I am so sorry. Your posts about her showed your love for each other. Hugs to you and Cashman. I know she is still watching you from the bridge . Take care.

Maggi


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hugs to you and those who'll miss her.


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

I am so sorry. Praying for peace & comfort. :hugs:


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

RIP Sera-girl! Stay strong Katieliz, I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, Katieliz.

Rip Seraphina :halogsd:


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

My condolences on losing such a special girl. Take care.


----------

